# IPhone Backup



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

My wife used my computer to delete her texts but it made a backup. Can I view the texts somehow without having an iphone?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

If you have the backup and the texts weren't deleted prior to the backup being taken and the system writing over them on within the file structure, then yes you can retrieve them from the backup.

You can try iPhone analyzer (it is on sourceforge and free) or iScavenge (the free trial will revel those too). I have both and they work well (there are others as well).


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

It's not easy but look at this.http://eenadu.net/specialpages/e-eenadu/08e-kaburlu.pdf


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes

Iphone backupextractor works well.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

You likely wont get them all but you might get enough to make some sense of things. Be prepared for what you read cause its probably not going to be pretty!

I was able to get a few texts with no recipient name and very random dates but it was enough to know my WH was telling another woman he loved her!


----------



## Married0803 (May 20, 2013)

Once these programs are downloaded are they easily visible to other users who use the computer?


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Married0803 said:


> Once these programs are downloaded are they easily visible to other users who use the computer?


If you are on the same user account then it is possible they can see them.

You could delete the start menu shortcuts, or even rename them to something else (maybe "YOU CHEATING BSTRD" or some such).

If you need more help, post back.


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

i wish there was a better way. Those programs only dig up fragments and they are in no semblance of chronological order. With the fragments you can't even tell for sure who sent it and each is repeated so many times you have to go through thousands and thousands of entries and try to piece it together. More confusing than helpful. i wish I could just isolate the full texts between them and read it in order.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Unfortunately it is what it is. At least we have these little programs. The problem is that they are tools and not meant to be plug-n-play like the rest of the world is used to (especially the iPhone crowd, no offense to other iPhone users as I am one, but this is part of the reason that most iPhones are not jailbroken even with the automated jail breakers). For those that deal with forensics or computer code on a daily basis it is a very helpful tool and lots can be revealed, but for those that are not familiar with this it can be daunting and overwhelming.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Harden1313 said:


> i wish there was a better way. Those programs only dig up fragments and they are in no semblance of chronological order. With the fragments you can't even tell for sure who sent it and each is repeated so many times you have to go through thousands and thousands of entries and try to piece it together. More confusing than helpful. i wish I could just isolate the full texts between them and read it in order.


Harden,

Backup extractor reassembles complete conversations with contact info. It will even retrieve voice-mails that have been deleted if they are not overwritten. Check it out. I used it in my my detective mode.


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

KanDo said:


> Harden,
> 
> Backup extractor reassembles complete conversations with contact info. It will even retrieve voice-mails that have been deleted if they are not overwritten. Check it out. I used it in my my detective mode.


I can't register because she will see it on the bill statement. I can only use the free trial and it only allows you to see the last 4 entries.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Get a prepaid Visa card at the supermarket.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Harden1313 said:


> I can't register because she will see it on the bill statement. I can only use the free trial and it only allows you to see the last 4 entries.


As shaggy says, a prepaid Visa will do the trick. Can't beat that app. Even got picture messages for me.....


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

got it. Now I have to figure out how to activate the card hahaha.


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

So back up extractor is an England based company and the temp prepaid Visa won't do it. I have to wait for the permanent one that will get here in two weeks. Fun times.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Are you in the US? You could have just gone to the store to one of the kiosks with all the gift cards and bought a prepaid visa card and used that.

Is that what you did?


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

yes. I just paid for it on my normal card. I'll catch crap for it but oh well. Problem now is that this program found only what she didn't delete. Complete waste.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I have tried three different free versions and found exactly what you did, that once it was deleted it was gone. Without a deep forensics tool, I don't see any way of getting them back either. In my case, I am 99% sure (never 100% anymore and that is sad) that she is clean, but I always suspect.


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

Backup extractor is bringing up nothing that was deleted but iphoneextractor did. I had fragments at least and that was free! Backup was 25 bucks. Now I'm going to get chewed about that and have a melt down and I didn't get a thing out of it.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Harden1313 said:


> Backup extractor is bringing up nothing that was deleted but iphoneextractor did. I had fragments at least and that was free! Backup was 25 bucks. Now I'm going to get chewed about that and have a melt down and I didn't get a thing out of it.


Stop this. You will get something from it. If she says anything. She will know you are manning up and protecting your marriage. Tell her just that. Tell her you will do more if that's what it takes. Tell her about what you did find and it prompted you to look deeper. Is your marriage worth 25 bucks?


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Brains on this. I tip toed around my H afraid to make him mad...dont wake the bear kinda thing but honestly..its your marriage!! Who cares if she's mad. She brought the doubt into your mind..she has to be accountable and if she cant stand the heat she needs to get out of the kitchen!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

LetDownNTX said:


> I agree with Mr. Brains on this. I tip toed around my H afraid to make him mad...dont wake the bear kinda thing but honestly..its your marriage!! Who cares if she's mad. She brought the doubt into your mind..she has to be accountable and if she cant stand the heat she needs to get out of the kitchen!


I did the same and I still regret it 12 years later.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure if you tried the old fashioned way, but you don't need to rely on software to find the texts. Find her backup folder (search for "MobileSync" folder, there should be a Backup folder within that). Open that directory and do a search for the filename: "3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28".

Copy it somewhere else and then Open With a text editor like NotePad (or download TextPad - free, and easier to read).

When I did this it showed me thousands of texts, with numbers of who was texting before each one. Many were out of order but it was often just backwards order for a while, then it would change back. Confusing but it was all there in some capacity.

Good luck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

shamwow is back?!

the crowds rejoiced


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Its crazy because you get the best rewards when you stand up for yourself and be that a-hole you didnt want to be. I was always worried about being the bad person, I thought if I was nice he would love me, treat me better, etc. He didnt change his attitude until I changed mine and told him ENOUGH, you can go cause Im not living this way anymore!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Harden1313 said:


> Backup extractor is bringing up nothing that was deleted but iphoneextractor did. I had fragments at least and that was free! Backup was 25 bucks. Now I'm going to get chewed about that and have a melt down and I didn't get a thing out of it.


Decipher TextMessage can restore the deleted messages.

*Decipher TextMessage*

How to save / export SMS messages to your computer. Windows or Mac. Decipher TextMessage.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> shamwow is back?!
> 
> the crowds rejoiced


He had slipped into legend and lore, but we now have real evidence. Yea!


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Decipher TextMessage can restore the deleted messages.
> 
> *Decipher TextMessage*
> 
> How to save / export SMS messages to your computer. Windows or Mac. Decipher TextMessage.


This is the program I used to catch my ww it worked well. But out of the hundreds of texts I only got 40 tg those were enough.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

check this post out (and the thread).


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think he found enough. Check his other thread. His wife is a nutcase.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I use the Wondershare Dr.Fone product. The free trial lets you look at all the texts. You need to register if you want to recover them (or photos).

It's on her laptop and she backs up her phone to that computer. So, very convenient. I installed it in the windows system directory and deleted the start menu shortcuts so that it's not obvious it's there (and I delete it from the recent programs list after I run it).


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Dr. phone wondershare has a free download. its pretty good and has a view thru backup option


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I used Dr. Phone wondershare too. It did pull up some deleted texts but not all. I plugged my husbands iphone into the computer to use it. The report showed the texts just as they look on the phone. I got all of his pictures too. For some reason all the pics were backwards though. I also tried Tenorshare after that to see if it would find anything more and I accidently restored an old back up from my son's phone on to my husbands! It was a mess. It was worth it because I got some good proof off of it. My husband didnt think it was possible to get deleted info so he willingly handed over his phone....he was surprised to say the least.


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

KanDo said:


> Harden,
> 
> Backup extractor reassembles complete conversations with contact info. It will even retrieve voice-mails that have been deleted if they are not overwritten. Check it out. I used it in my my detective mode.


i paid for the full version but all I can figure out is how to extract the messages that she didn't delete, not the fragments. In expert mode I'm confused and lost. Anyone familiar with Backup Extractor and could walk me through this?


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

i also don't know how to view some of the extractions. they are file types I am not familiar with. One type is a data base file. Extractor only extracts...duh....the info but I don't know how to read it. The full texts are in an excel spread sheet but the fragments....if i could locate them are not.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Harden1313 said:


> i paid for the full version but all I can figure out is how to extract the messages that she didn't delete, not the fragments. In expert mode I'm confused and lost. Anyone familiar with Backup Extractor and could walk me through this?


I have BOTH, the Backup Extractor and Decipher TextMessage. I paid full price for both of them. Decipher TextMessage is the only one that can recover deleted text messages, EVEN iMessages.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

lareinaege said:


> It is inevitable for many iPhone users that we may encounter some loss of data. I will share my experience to you. You cannot access iPhone data directly because it is in a proprietary database format. However, there are programs that will allow you to see and extract data from the backup. Do a web search for "iPhone backup extractor" to find apps that will let you see and save your backup's contents.


Not true it is just a basic SQLite data base format and with SQLite reader you can access and retrieve the data. You just have to know where and what to look for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Buy her a new iPhone as a present and take hers. Tell her this as she about to something that requires no phone, say hair salon. While she gets her hair done you go to the store and synch the new phone. You get her password to do it. 

Give her the new phone and do the forensics on the old one at your leisure.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> Buy her a new iPhone as a present and take hers. Tell her this as she about to something that requires no phone, say hair salon. While she gets her hair done you go to the store and synch the new phone. You get her password to do it.
> 
> Give her the new phone and do the forensics on the old one at your leisure.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


And while at it, add a second device to the iMessages so you can texts,


----------

